# Boarding laws for Colorado



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

I have recently purchased a 120 acre property in Colorado and have been considering boarding horses. I am not sure where to look to find the laws so I know I would be doing it properly and legally. If anyone could point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Best bet is to get in contact with the Agriculture branch in Colorado government.

Agriculture-Coloradoet Animal Faciltieshttp://www.colorado.gov/cs/Satellite/Agriculture-Main/CDAG/1184834153677
http://www.colorado.gov/cs/Satellite/Agriculture-Main/CDAG/1184834153677

There's kind of a general FAQ.. but still you want to double check everything with them. Check the laws for your area too.

I'm not experienced with boarding but I do have experience working with them on branding my horse.


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you very much! This will help immensely.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Another good resource:

https://www.coloradohorsecouncil.co...essionid=24304081353686390cf973492e7473fc3469


----------

